# How often do you workout?



## Porta

I'm a gym rat, when I was working (on call, 24 on 24 off, 5 off) I was able to be in the gym as much as I needed to be for training. Now that I'm looking at different employment and a totally new sched, I'm interested to see how often other emts workout. 
How well do you feel like you balance work and gym? How well do you do w your nutrition? 
Thanks!


----------



## Achilles

Porta said:


> I'm a gym rat, when I was working (on call, 24 on 24 off, 5 off) I was able to be in the gym as much as I needed to be for training. Now that I'm looking at different employment and a totally new sched, I'm interested to see how often other emts workout.
> How well do you feel like you balance work and gym? How well do you do w your nutrition?
> Thanks!



I use to workout a lot. I like to run, backpack and mt bike in the summer and my winter workout consists of lifting a snowblower in and out of a truck and some shoveling. Used to belong to a gym, went two or three times for the one month I was signed up.


----------



## Jack Swagger

8 days a week.


----------



## Chief Complaint

Porta said:


> I'm a gym rat, when I was working (on call, 24 on 24 off, 5 off) I was able to be in the gym as much as I needed to be for training. Now that I'm looking at different employment and a totally new sched, I'm interested to see how often other emts workout.
> How well do you feel like you balance work and gym? How well do you do w your nutrition?
> Thanks!



I work out intensely 4 or 5 days/week.  

My work schedule is a 24/48 so it's no trouble finding the time to work out.  However, I don't get nearly as much sleep as I would like/need to get the most benefit from my workouts.  At work, it's a gamble how much shut eye I will get, and its in a crappy bed in a room full of snoring co-workers so I doubt it's quality sleep anyway.

No issues with nutrition either.  I pack most of my meals so I don't have to eat the crap that others at work would prefer.


----------



## lightsandsirens5

Chief Complaint said:


> I work out intensely 4 or 5 days/week.
> 
> My work schedule is a 24/48 so it's no trouble finding the time to work out.  However, I don't get nearly as much sleep as I would like/need to get the most benefit from my workouts.  At work, it's a gamble how much shut eye I will get, and its in a crappy bed in a room full of snoring co-workers so I doubt it's quality sleep anyway.
> 
> No issues with nutrition either.  I pack most of my meals so I don't have to eat the crap that others at work would prefer.



About the same here.

I usually try to do some jogging and heavy working out the day after I get off. Then the day before I work again, I like to put in a longer run. Usually around 3-4 miles. Once a week or so I try to hit 6 miles. And often I swim instead of running.

On days I work, if it isn't too busy, I try to do many small sets of body weight stuff. Pushups, situps, etc. Small enough sets I don't get sweaty and all, but enough sets through the day it is actually worth it.


----------



## m0nster986

About three times a week usually in the mornings and with no set schedule.


----------



## medic8ed

if your anything like me, working crazy hours, married with kids,
 and wanting to maintain some sort of sanity  enorphins are 
helpful in many ways so I do what's got to be done.

I workout a minimum of 5 days a week usually I shoot for six but
down time for recovery is necessary. If I have to, I drag myself
out of bed an hour and a half earlier than work and get moving.
if planned correctly you can have an effective workout in just 30
minutes. thiugh I tend to do at least 60. I always be sure to
make time.


----------



## mct601

I know this is an old(ish) thread, but do it as much as your body can take it. I work 48 on, 48 off, 72 on and then the opposite the following week. I am in the gym doing something everyday I am off. Still tailoring my gym schedule to this ridiculous amount of work hours, but I am doing pretty well. My best fat loss and gains are taking place with less time to workout than when I was on a 24/48.


----------



## DrParasite

once a week if I'm lucky.  diet and nutrition is crap, due to working the night shift full time.

Can't excercise at work, we either don't have the facilities or are too busy.  can't excercise before work or else I end up exhausted during my 2 hour shift.  or if i work a day shift, the gym isn't open at 3 or 4 am.

once the weather gets warmer, i will probably go back to running 1-2 times a week, and hitting the gym 2 times a week if time permits.


----------



## mct601

Get a new 24hr gym if you can. Don't exhaust yourself before your shift, do some body weight exercises or run (or both). Get your metabolism in gear for your shift. Once our weather quits its hormonal rages (one second its severe weather, next its freezing. gotta love south MS). Just don't push it too hard. Save that for your days off.


----------



## Porta

mct601 said:


> Get a new 24hr gym if you can. Don't exhaust yourself before your shift, do some body weight exercises or run (or both). Get your metabolism in gear for your shift. Once our weather quits its hormonal rages (one second its severe weather, next its freezing. gotta love south MS). Just don't push it too hard. Save that for your days off.



Thanks for the advice!


----------



## ExpatMedic0

I try to drag myself in there 2-3 times a week. I hate working out at the gym, I am not afraid to admit it. I just force myself to when I can. I try to make up for the lack of gym by cycling everywhere instead of using a car or the bus.


----------



## firecoins

I just started crossfit. I have 80lbs to lose. I will be working out 3x at crossfit and 3x on my own.


----------



## Porta

firecoins said:


> I just started crossfit. I have 80lbs to lose. I will be working out 3x at crossfit and 3x on my own.



How do you like it so far?


----------



## BigPoppaBlueDevil

I've  been doing crossfit for almost two years now and LOVE it. Definitely helps with being able to lift our more portly patients. So most of them.


----------



## firecoins

Porta said:


> How do you like it so far?



It's good and very challenging. I can't do many of the exercises so we find substitutes.


----------



## dhump4free

I got the 24 Hour Fitness pass from Costco. You have to commit to going to the gym for two years but if you were to pay monthly its about $14 a month. Last I checked LA Fitness and 24's lowest single club plan was $25 a month. Plus you can work out at any Active or Sport club in the US and most of them are open 24 hours a day.


----------



## wanderingmedic

not enough....it can be hard to find time sometimes....and motivation.....


----------



## AzValley

Play hockey one or two nights and week and try to hike one or two days a week,  I stay away from the gym as much as possible.


----------



## AzValley

azemtb255 said:


> not enough....it can be hard to find time sometimes....and motivation.....



this is so true


----------



## Jack Swagger

dhump4free said:


> I got the 24 Hour Fitness pass from Costco. You have to commit to going to the gym for two years but if you were to pay monthly its about $14 a month. Last I checked LA Fitness and 24's lowest single club plan was $25 a month. Plus you can work out at any Active or Sport club in the US and most of them are open 24 hours a day.




Have to commit for two years?! Health and fitness is a lifelong commitment.


----------



## joeboo

On slow days there is a parking structure we post at where there is a place for pull ups and 3 stories of stairs to run up and down. Also do some push ups and mountain climbers on a curb

For the icing on the cake, if you are up for it, have your partner put your ambulance in neutral and push it around a parking lot while he directs it. You REALLY gotta push just to get it started. It's pretty hard and it looks silly, but who cares? You will get results. 

Getting sweaty for calls? yes indeed, but here in Texas we are sweating 6 months out of the year anyway....might as well use the time!

As far as nutrition, it's hard on the ambulance to eat good, but bringing food and making sure you eat something small every couple of hours helps keep the cravings for Big Macs away


----------



## mcdonl

3 Days a week I do 45 minutes of cardio (130-150 heart rate) then some mixed P90X or Instanity routines for another 30 minutes.

One weekend day I do a full P90X or Instanity workout.


----------



## firecoins

Porta said:


> How do you like it so far?



Love it


----------



## Obstructions

I do about 35 min of HITT cardio Tue, Thur, Sat and then I do P90X Shoulders & Arms, Chest and Back, Shoulders/Chest/Triceps on Mon, Fri, Sun.

Wednesdays are my off days.


----------



## Sawcats

my workout is composed of a strict regimen of intense jaw thrusts, eyebrow presses, and lateral nose raise


----------



## sid8

Depends on individual..


----------



## dlodest

Gotta stay fit in our field. I recommend HIIT programs, awesome high intensity stuff that gets you in and out of the gym fast, but still effective workouts.


----------



## Medicine

*Reply.*

I don really work out because I don keep well as am nearing 50. I workout though doing only simple floor exercises daily.


----------



## Highlander

I try to work out 4 times a week and the night before I sleep. The FD near me instituted something called the incentive program, which is basically you work out 15-30 mins each shift and you get a bonus each month. Wish I had this


----------



## Jack Swagger

Motivation? Looking & feeling good isnt motivation enough?


----------



## PlatapusSupper

I workout before or after every shift, or at least I try to. Find it's the easiest way to get rid of stress and allow myself to get the best sleep


----------



## FuManChu

I used to work out 3 to 4 times a week for at least an hour each time. However I just started my first job as EMT, and for the past two weeks I have been having a hard time getting myself to workout :sad:

I supposed I just need to get into the routine again, especially with this new job, everything has been thrown off, but I got to say it feels bad not working out.


----------



## Tiger09

I usually try to work out after my shifts and rest on days before a shift, that way I'm not too tired at work.


----------



## adrenalin

I usually work out 3 times a week at the gym and the days I don't, I hike.  As far as nutrition goes.....I don't eat that healthy (shame on me)


----------



## NBFFD2433

I try to run a mile every day. TRY being the key word.LOL


----------



## CritterNurse

I know I should spend more time working out, but I can't seem to stick with a routine that starts to feel like a chore. I've found some fun activities, so I do get a workout once a week at fencing practice. On the weekends I sometimes end up tromping through the woods looking for crossbow bolts if I miss the targets at archery practice. Once a month there is a dance practice I go to that also gets me to break a sweat. I work full time, with a 75 minute commute each way, so I just don't feel like I have much time.


----------



## RookieRescue

i try atleast 5 days a week, and nothing lesss then a 2 mile run.


----------



## agah

I lift heavy weights three times per week. Mostly compound movements and few isolation lifts in between. Cardio about 1-2 times per week.


----------



## CentralCalEMT

I hit the gym 4-5 days a week. I work a modified Kelly Schedule which works out to 10 days a month and I work a couple days a month at my part time job, which leaves me adequate time to hit the gym. 

I feel fitness and taking care of one's self is something that many EMS providers are not good at, which is ironic seeing as we see firsthand, the consequences of an unhealthy lifestyle on a daily basis. When I was an EMT, at my last physical right before paramedic school, I was 45 pounds overweight with stage one hypertension. The doctor told me I could lose weight or be on blood pressure medication at 26. At that time, I hated the gym as much as anyone. However, by getting into a routine, I have lost 45 points and my BP is back a normal range. I also find it helps me talk to patients about taking care of themselves. I felt like a hypocrite when I would tell them to take care of themselves when I did not do the same for myself.


----------



## Fahnrich

I try to work out just about everyday. At the minimum I jog a mile and a half in the morning with my dog before class. If I have no classes I tend to pack my textbook up in my backpack and walk 3 miles to the park with my dog so that she can run while I study. I have a working bred lab mix that needs a minimum of a 5 mile walk to be calm during the day.


----------



## Mainspring

3 times a week. 

trying to build up more mass. 

would like to do 4 day split but time constraints...


----------



## titmouse

I try to go every other day. For the most part works out


----------

